# The Invisibles



## trc65 (Jan 5, 2021)

Well, almost If you take their hats off...

Was waiting until this week to send Nephew and family their Christmas Box, and while I waited decided to make snowmen for their kids. Same as the others I made, but then decided to make two "adult" snowmen out of the clear acrylic. Like the way they look, but won't be turning a lot of the clear. Your sanding/polishing game really needs to be good with these.

The "Invisible adults"





The whole family.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Barb (Jan 5, 2021)

These are awesome! The clear ones look like little crystal balls and the others, marble or quartz. My faves are the 3rd from the left and the far right one. Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 5, 2021)

WOW! Very cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2021)

Nice work Tim! I've got some clear stock, this might inspire me to finally turn some of them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 5, 2021)

Very cool Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 5, 2021)

A song in their honor (hint: it goes with the short little teapot song)

Six little snowmen
Short and stout.
Each has a tophat,
Each lacks a snout.
When we get all sanded up
See us align:
Then tip us over
And watch us shine!

We're very special snowman
This is true.
Girls and boys, come out to play
Come with a whoop, come with coo.
Leave your supper without delay,
Uncle Tim made us just for you!.
Then tip us over
And watch us shine!

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2021)

Nice. I actually like turning the clear ones. I can see where I need to improve right away and either go over that spot again lightly with the tool, or a lil more sanding...
I have to cut up some of my cream swirled colored Corian next time. (maybe summertime when I can use my saw outside)
Your "squad" came out real good Tim.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 5, 2021)

These are cool Tim. I’ve yet to tackle acrylics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 5, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> A song in their honor (hint: it goes with the short little teapot song)
> 
> Six little snowmen
> Short and stout.
> ...


That's Great Milke! Thank You

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 6, 2021)

Outstanding family of snowfolks! So innovative! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

